

A Day With The Galaxy Note II - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/01/a-day-with-the-galaxy-note-ii/

======
hkarthik
I was hoping this guy got vim/tmux and a decent linux package manager working
with his phone so he could program with it.

Instead it's about how he's using a mobile keyboard and wordpress mobile. Why
is this on the front page?

------
eliben
Is your job really posting in the blog and reading BBC news? I feel for you.
Hacking is so much more fun ;-)

------
ommunist
Nice piece. I experimented once with the same aim with the iPad. Found it
useful with Prompt.app as terminal, iWriter for texts, and Textastic for code.
But no decent ftp and S3 client. Also being addicted to normal size keys, I
still find typing on large desktop keyboard more comfy (disclaimer - I use
Kinesis since I am sick with RSI).

------
ChikkaChiChi
I have the GN2 and I can say that the answer for hackers is: almost.

The Note 2 has an amazing dock that has HDMI and USB which means it can
effectively interface with a full size KVM. Unfortunately, you're still
running Android and its 1 (or 2) window manager.

If you are rooted, fire up yourself an SSH client and hack away.

I do think this is the future. When you dock, you'll have the option of
"Car/Handsfree Mode" or "Desktop Mode"; One will be more simplified and tied
to your voice commands, the other I predict will be what we now see as Chrome
OS.

------
cmbaus
I couldn't do my job on a Galaxy Note. I purchased one after they were
released in the US, and was jeered about its size (and asked many times if it
was a new Apple device). But having used it for a year, I've found a great
device and form factor. The high resolution screen changes how you think about
reading on a device. It is unfortunate the resolution is lower in the latest
version.

------
hnriot
I didn't see much of any work getting done throughout the day.

